# OnePlus 9 sim and bootloader locked



## MadBuNNy (10 mo ago)

Can anyone pls ... Help me.
I have a OnePlus 9 by T-Mobile,it is locked sim and bootloader also is locked.
It is not paid of yet,I would like to unlock both sim,and bootloader,also install a different ROM.
This phone for me really sucks I've had to many issues,with it. Pls help me with this. GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## dmayes4life88 (10 mo ago)

*🎉🎉🦆Fastroot/kernalroot.oneplus//ritzroot*


----------



## shimmerbvfde (4 mo ago)

I have an OnePlus 9 by T-Mobile,it is locked sim and bootloader likewise is locked.


----------

